# Filtros activos



## macis (Dic 4, 2007)

Necesito diseñar un filtro pasabajo de segundo orden tipo Butterworth con Amax =1 dB y ωp= 120 PI, me podéis ayudar?


----------



## mabauti (Dic 4, 2007)

descargate el Filterpro que es gratis:
http://www.download.com/FilterPro/3000-6677_4-10215351.html?tag=dl.5


----------



## Alfonso (Dic 12, 2007)

Saludos, Quisera saber si existe alguna fórmula para la escogencia de los valores de los condensadores en los filtros activos para evitar la distorsión, gracias de antemano


----------



## Deego (Jul 6, 2008)

Si, Hola a todos los amantes de la electrónica. Me pregunto si alguien me podría ayudar a encontrar un proyecto sencillo donde aparezcan filtros activos, pasabajo, pasa alto, chebyshev o butterwort cualquiera de esos, o ambos, lo importante es que tenga una aplicación peculiar.  De verdad que quedaría eternamente agradecido por la ayuda prestada.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2008)

"proyecto sencillo" con filtros es contradictorio... por que lo complejo es andarlos calculando y ajustando para los valores que necesites... 

Pero proyectos interesantes hay muchos... yo hice una protesis electronica para personas con amputaciones, la protesis detecta el numero e intensidad de los pulsos que da la persona y determina que movimiento hacer segun esas combinaciones... 

otros que se me ocurren son controles de temperatura, filtros para voz, filtros de ruido, sensores medicos (mis preferidos...!), etc etc etc... .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 7, 2008)

Deego dijo:
			
		

> Si, Hola a todos los amantes de la electrónica. Me pregunto si alguien me podría ayudar a encontrar un proyecto sencillo donde aparezcan filtros activos, pasabajo, pasa alto, chebyshev o butterwort cualquiera de esos, o ambos, lo importante es que tenga una aplicación peculiar.  De verdad que quedaría eternamente agradecido por la ayuda prestada.



Algo que incluye varios tipos de filtros (Pasa-banda, pasa-altos y pasa-bajos) y te sirve para tu equipo de música un control de tonos por octava (Equalizador de 10 pasos)
Incluso en el foro creo háber visto uno.

En algún momento que tenga tiempo y ganas, publicare un sistema de filtro profesional para audio con filtro de corte de altos, bajos, control en 1/3 de octava y un parametrico, en este tienes todos los tipos de filtro que se te ocurra, pero el proyecto todavía esta un poco verde.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-grafico-10-cortes-compacto-13800/


----------



## Deego (Jul 7, 2008)

Bueno, la verdad, con unos amigos habíamos encontrado un detector de metales, pero en este se incluye una bobina de 22mH para un oscilador colpitts, que luego envia su señal a dos filtros chebyshev; pero pues, queremos un proyecto que no tenga bobinas, porque no tenemos mucha experiencia realizándolas.  Si alguien pudiera ayudarme o encontrando otro proyecto o a los pasos para hacer la bobina, quedaría muy agradecido. 

PDTA: Adjunto el archivo imagen simulado en Proteus.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 12, 2008)

Que les aprobeche


http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?h...s&sa=G&usg=ALkJrhjLYErbRD5t4slORAR2MwX_UqkP5A


http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?h...s&sa=G&usg=ALkJrhgLRqLToXPhFWJnvFNuUemidoRk7w


----------



## Mireille (Jul 14, 2008)

Hola, he armado un filtro activo pasa bajo, ahora no sé cómo detectar sí esta haciendo su trabajo, es con un amp-op LM741CN, cuando observo su salida en el osciloscopio la amplitud de la onda no varía con las variaciones de frecuencia, lo que me varía son unas ondas senoidales que se forman en los valles de la onda original.


----------



## rsilva_406 (Dic 1, 2008)

Por favor alguien que me ayude!
alguien me pude decir como hacer un filtro activo de segundo orde de rechazo de banda
el cual tenga una frecuencia cetral de 15 kh y un ancho de banda de 10 khz
con un opam (741)


----------



## detrakx (Dic 1, 2008)

rsilva_406 dijo:
			
		

> Por favor alguien que me ayude!
> alguien me pude decir como hacer un filtro activo de segundo orde de rechazo de banda
> el cual tenga una frecuencia cetral de 15 kh y un ancho de banda de 10 khz
> con un opam (741)



En el link encontras como hacer un notch activo.

Aca en este link figuran los circuitos de Filtros activos. y tambien en el .pdf
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/filters.htm

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 12, 2009)

Hola amigos, he encontrado varioscircuitos de la misma pagina parece y quisiera saber si funcionan como deben o no.

pues una vez quise hacer un bassbooster y no funciono.
luego con los filtros activos pasa bajos o altos tampoco funcan del todo bien.

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2009)

Claro que funcionan tal como dicen. No se con cual quisiste hacer un bass booster, pero esos circuitos funcionan a la perfección. No los he probado a todos, pero las ecuaciones que obtenés del análisis de cada modelo confirman lo que dice el autor, así que vos verás...

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (Jul 12, 2009)

Tal cual le debo tanto al Sr. Linkwitz, Actualmente los utilizo y la verdad que van muy bién, Dj draco si quieres armar un bass boster podes utilizar el el Low Shelving. También esta el circuito de biquad pero esta orientado a compensar la pendiente en bajas frecuencias.
Dejo a mano un archivo de Excel que sirve para calcular los circuitos.

saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Abr 5, 2012)

Dejo un esquema con los filtros que ha puesto DJDraco, es como un ecualizador, haber si funciona el invento o que tiene mal echo  

Ver el archivo adjunto Ecualizador con filtro pasa banda.pdf

No se si es el Livewire o que el circuito que he hecho esta mal, pero le conecte o no una entrada, por la alida me saca hasta 500MicroVoltios, subiendo y bajando muy rapidamente, si toco los potencimetros llega a los 3 o 4 Voltios.¿Que puede ocurrir?

Si quito mi invento, me saca 2 v por el pasa altos y 4 voltios por el pasabajos,pero decis que funciona bien ese filtro, entonces ¿Es el livewire el que esta mal? De todas maneras revisarme el cirucito que he inventado haber si tiene algun error.


----------

